# Looking for a tester/starter roadie



## LosingFocus (23 Apr 2011)

Fancy trying a proper road bike to see if I really like it, hence Im after something s/h rather than new as I dont want to spend money on something than runs the risk of being left sitting in the garage.

Mens road/racing bike (or anything light and running 700c I guess), Im 5'8 (5'9 on a good day, honest guv), 32" leg. Im not looking to spend the earth, the lower under £100 the better. From that you can guess Im not fussed about age, as ,long as its runs and is safe!

South Essex based, so could theoretically do Essex, Kent, Herts or some parts of London is needed.

Cheers

Toby


----------



## LosingFocus (27 Apr 2011)

So, just been out and completed another mostly tarmac run on my MTB. Im really getting in to road biking more now so Im going to bump this thread in the hope someone can help out. 

Please help me and stop me going to Decathlon and blowing my savings on their cheapest roadie!


----------



## ShannonBall (27 Apr 2011)

I am 5ft 8 1/2in and have a Swinnerton that would fit you. I could be persuaded to part with it, but it would be more than £100, but still a good bargain. 

Frame is 531 steel, with chromed stays
Wheels Mavic 4CD
Gears Shimano 14-speed 600 tricolor
Cranks 52/42
Cassette 11-28 (plus a 13-23)
Brakes Shimano RX100
Charge Spoon saddle
Cinelli XA stem
Cinelli Giro D'Italia bars
Seatpost San Marco
Pedals are Shimano SPD (optional)

Also fitted with Roadracer Mk 2 mudguards since the photo. Saddlebag and support shown in picture not for sale.

£300

Available at London N12


----------



## LosingFocus (27 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the reply, but £300 is well over my budget at the moment. Sorry.


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Apr 2011)

£100 ? 

You'll only get junk for that.
Then again maybe someone will be good enough to give you something nice on here for £100 ? 
Good luck with it anyhow
By the way that looks like a bargin for £300 Shannanball


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> £100 ?
> 
> You'll only get junk for that.
> Then again maybe someone will be good enough to give you something nice on here for £100 ?
> ...


On a good day you might pick up a bargain on ebay .


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Apr 2011)

I bought a Raleigh R100 off eBay for 60 quid needed a new wheel but full Sora triple groupset nice chromo frame. Rode it for over a year before I upgraded, it has been fine.


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Apr 2011)

I'm afraid it's too latefor that Mr P. Too late....


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Apr 2011)

Mrs Focus reminded me of a stash fund I had stored away but felt I should go with a new bike, so to make her happy a Carerra Virtuoso fell into my car boot this morning...


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2011)

Nice bike for the money , both my carrera`s do a stirling job for the price.


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Apr 2011)

Cheers CK. Got a bit of a deal as it was the last one in and had a minor paint scratch. 10% off, bottle holder and tube. Deal done.


----------



## DaveyB1981 (29 Apr 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Cheers CK. Got a bit of a deal as it was the last one in and had a minor paint scratch. 10% off, bottle holder and tube. Deal done.



Sounds like a good deal  Now to get out and enjoy it!

Dave


----------

